# Getting high and twisting tools



## chris kennedy (Sep 8, 2016)

Link to story.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2016)

blob:https://www.facebook.com/55b1845d-7587-4790-aec2-d574d19b9f8d


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool pic!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2016)

They must be high............and two questions. What the he!! good is a hard hat up there? And, who took the picture? I admire them, I don't have those stones.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2016)

Why would they do such a dangerous stunt?  Are they tied off?  Are they still employed?  This is proof that not all nut cases are in institutions.



They haven't gotten any smarter over the years.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2016)

haha, I've seen this pic before, but just noticed that it looks like there is a booze bottle in the guy on the far rights, left hand.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 9, 2016)

chris kennedy said:


> Link to story.


Any idea who took that picture? I've seen it posted several places but nobody is giving the photographer any credits!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 10, 2016)

Msradell said:


> Any idea who took that picture? I've seen it posted several places but nobody is giving the photographer any credits!


Photo by Gary Leonard; clockwise from top left Eric Madrigal, Peter Veliz, Vince Parker, Dan Cobb & Mark Parker


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Photo by Gary Leonard; clockwise from top left Eric Madrigal, Peter Veliz, Vince Parker, Dan Cobb & Mark Parker



And where is Gary Leonard located?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 12, 2016)

Likely in one of the two helicopters with the door opened according to the LA Times.

BTW an article on the iron workers said they climb up the maintenance ladder and their safety harness were hooked both inside and outside of the spire


----------

